# [Thrall-Horde] Virtus Animae



## boeff (20. Mai 2015)

Die Gilde Virtus-Animae, ist eine Gaming Community für und mit Freizeitspielern.

Das heißt, wir sind eine Gemeinschaft, die ihr RL für ein Spiel nicht vernachlässigen, aber trotzdem gern zocken und ihre Freizeit darin investieren aber eben nicht gezwungen werden wollen zum Spielen.

Die Ausrichtung der Kabale liegt im PvE mit einer Prise PvP. 

 

Unser Durchschnittsalter ist zur Zeit +/- 30 Jahre

In unserer jetzigen Zusammensetzung spielen wir teilweise schon über 2 Jahre zusammen.

Seit kurzen sind wir wieder in WOW anzutreffen. 

 

Virtus-Animae ist eine Gaming- Community, bei der es um den Spielspaß geht. Aus diesem Grund stellen wir auch nur wenige Ansprüche an unsere Mitglieder:

 

1.) Unter 18? Du darfst dich gerne bewerben, aber wir nehmen dich nicht...

2.) Zwischen 18 und 25? Du darfst dich gerne bewerben, die Chancen stehen gut, aber vermutlich können wir nicht mit dir mithalten...

3.) Über 25? Du darfst dich gerne bewerben. Die Chancen stehen gut für dich...

4.) Mürrisch, launisch, Spielverderber? Suche dir besser eine andere Gilde...

5.) Erfolgsorientiert und zielstrebig? Das beeindruckt vielleicht deinen Chef, aber uns nicht.

6.) Kein Headset, kein Teamspeak? Und das in Zeiten moderner Kommunikationsmethoden? Vielleicht kaufst du dir so ein Ding....?

7.) Spaß am PvE? Da bist du in unseren Reihen genau richtig.

8.) Spaß am PvP? Grundsätzlich gibt es dagegen keinen Einwand. Uns selber fehlt dafür aber momentan die Man-Power.....

10.) Dir macht es nichts aus, wenn du auch mal alleine im Gildenchat bist, weil du weisst: Es gibt ein Leben neben WOW!

11.) Wenn du Allianz bist hast du keine Probleme damit zu der Horde überzulaufen?!

12.) Du schaffst es zumindest gelegentlich in den TS?

13.) Für dich zählt das Team! Willkommen im Club!

14.) WOW besteht für dich nicht nur aus Dungeons und Raid´s.

15.) Du mußt gelegentlich ein Wörterbuch bei Begriffen wie "RoOxXxoOr" oder "Phat" zur Hand nehmen, damit du wenigstens jedes zweite Wort verstehst?

16.) Du hast gemerkt das Punkt 9 fehlt?

17.) Du kannst dich noch an Punkt 1 erinnern, ohne nachzulesen?

 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn...

 

- wenn es in Deinen Gelenken quietscht

- wenn Dir beim Aufstehen der Rücken weh tut

- wenn sich die ersten grauen Haare aus Deiner Kopfhaut quälen

- wenn Du keine Gilde hast oder eine neue Gilde in deinem Alter suchst

- wenn Du Teamplay statt NPC`s bevorzugst

- wenn Du im Teamspeak auch über Gott und die Welt reden möchtest

- wenn Du entspannt den Content sehen willst

 

... melde dich doch einfach.

 

 

Im Spiel "WOW" erreichst Du unsere Ansprechpartner unter Kampei, Barteldon, Tjaard oder Käsé


----------

